# Help with pony bucking



## wc minis (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi, We have a 12 year old gelding (we were told his age, he is unregistered) 1/2 welsch 1/2 shetland pony that we purchased last year for my daughter to ride. Well, he does real well if you walk with him and you don't even have to have him on a lead, he just follows you every where, but as soon as we try to have my daughter ride him on her own, he bucks her right off. He is a really nice pony, but it is real discouraging for my daughter and she keeps trying & trying, but she is almost at the point of not wanting to get back on. How can I stop his bucking? We have mini's and large horses, and our large horses have never bucked, so I am unsure how to try and correct this with him being 12 years old. The past owners never said he bucked, so I really don't know if he did for them or not, but I guess that they might not mention that....

Thanks

Deanna


----------



## Wally (Jun 23, 2006)

Sound slike he needs courage. If he has always been a leadrein pony he may well be looking to the leader for his courage. Once he is on his own, so to speak he may well feel a bit lost.

Does his saddle fit him properly, does he do it in walk trot and canter, or just trot?

Where is she when she tried to ride alone, in a manÃ©ge, or on a track or in the field where he grazes?


----------



## wc minis (Jun 23, 2006)

She rides him in a 40 x 80 arena, with a sand bottom. I believe that the saddle fits correctly, though I could be wrong on that, does anyone have a photo of a saddled pony? When she rides him, he starts walking and than he just starts to trot and than bucks her off. He doesn't run away or anything, he just stands there next to her, so I can tell that it is not because he is mean. He has also bucked while being ridden bareback. It is almost like he bucks because he can, I know that sounds weird, but that is what it seems like.


----------



## dangerranger (Jun 23, 2006)

I have this problem with a very large horse. hes just off the track, and he gets frustrated with me when I lean forward [ slightly ] but wont let him run. he hasnt put me off yet but we have had several rodeos. after a couple of lessons with the trainer she thinks my legs and body are queing him to run but my hands are holding him back, when what I really want is a gentle trot. several of the Girls have ridden him with no problems so Im in agreement that its me causing his frustration . with your pony Id look for a trainer that works well with ponys and kids and see what they can do. all the better if you can find one who is small enough to ride the pony. she will probably start out with your daughter on a lunge line.[ sort of half leading ].sometimes its a pain to get to and from the trainers but your daughters safety is well worth the effort. because ponys are kind of a specialty, you may have to look aways around you to find the right one. after that a good riding coach wil help your girl with her confidence and riding. DR.


----------



## irishmini (Jun 24, 2006)

i agree with the others. it sounds to me like the pony just doesn,t like being left without his leader.... start gradually with the lunge and get a good instructor to help you out.....percevere for a while, but if your child gets frightened now it will take her a long time to get confidence again , sometimes one horse doesn,t suit one rider, with the help of an impartial outsider you can decide if it's time to move on or worth keep trying.

i would phone the old pwners and ask their advice.. if they are honest people with nothing to hide they will help you out.

good look

its a real lottery trying to find suitable mounts for kids ( i know, i am looking for one at the moment).


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 24, 2006)

Check his back out, just to be sure, but I think the others are on track here- walk round with her and see if he is different. Is there any way you could get an experienced child- maybe a bit older, to come out and ride him??

You might try taking the bit out, too and see if that makes a difference, and try him bareback to see if it is the saddle.


----------



## wc minis (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts, but he does do this when being ridden bareback. He will not buck when you are leading him either, actually he follows you around like a lost puppy, you don't even have to hold onto the lead or his halter, but as soon as you get out of the arena, he bucks her off. I did try to lounge him, but lounging is new to me too, so we didn't do that great together. I have big horses that lounge, but it is because they were already taught to do it. How can I start him to lounge? The one time I did try, He just ran the circle and I had no control except whoa. and than I would try again, and he would run, no trotting or walking, just running..... Thanks


----------



## Marty (Jul 6, 2006)

Do not take this lightly. Please stop what you are doing now and do not put this child back on this pony bareback or otherwise before she gets killed.

Enlist the help of a PROFESSIONAL trainer immediately who has a very good reputation and put the pony with her to train, and then also have her/him give your child riding lessons. Ask your vet to give you a list of trainers that may be suitable. Do not try to fix this problem on your own.

You are playing with fire here and I do not want to hear of any more unnecessary deaths please.


----------

